# looking in south eastern ontario Toronto



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

From toronto to montreal.

WOULD Like a dog for obedience training, companionship, protection .


Perfer working lines will consider german show lines no amercan lines please.

Please no talk of rescues here. 

Either sex is okay and will consider older puppy and young dogs.


Thanks have a nice day  :help:


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a nice european breeder I have been thinking about. It will cost triple the amount about 4k but well worth the price of course.

I will wait a bit and look around here first.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Spending 4 grand on a dog you want as a companion is a little silly don't you think? I'm also curious by what you mean when you say "protection"? Do you mean general protection as in the dog will bark when a stranger knocks on your door, or an actual PPD? I don't know of many Canadian breeders but I'm sure a companion dog under $4,000 is doable


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

Protection like normal natural protection not trained. And no 4 grand is not bad this is something you will live with for over 10 years if it cost 4k (including shipping) for a dog i really want then i will pay this much. NOt yet will give it some time around here. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you know the difference between lines or do you just want to tell your neighbors you have a $4,000 dog from Germany?
Gonna guess if you don't know of any breeders in all of Canada, you don't know much about the lines. 
I know of some nice breeders that won't mind charging you $4,000 for a $200 dog if you'd like. 
If you don't know what you're buying, why waste your money? Just because you're spending more, it won't make your dog any better, smarter or easier to train.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow you are jax's mother but you are not my mother, i never said i was going to for sure there was one i liked and that is how much it cost so i was considering it. 

It is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESs what lines i know or not and where choose to spend my money. Don't make assumptions about me when you know nothing about me. 

NO more talk of money or i am not going to respond thanks 


I came for advice on breeders not to be lectured on how i spend my my thanks


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Try not to take it personally... I was just trying to save some random illiterate Internet surfer some money. 
...and maybe some random expensive dog from being rejected a year from now if it turns out not to be what you wanted. 
Anyone who spends that much on a dog should have some pretty high expectations of that dog... That same person who can't even find a breeder to take their money might also have the same level of experience with handling the dog... Just sayin' 
You've kinda screwed yourself on this board now seeing as you've demonstrated you don't know what you're doing and you're willing to spend money to import... Willing to bet your PM box will be full shortly of lurker breeders peddling their wares.
In case you're wondering, decent breeders don't hang out here waiting for purchasers with zero experience to express interest in spending money... But since I'm not your mom, feel free to take them up on those offers. Good luck on your German bred rescue dog (which you're not interested in).


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

**removed by Admin**


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

** Removed by Admin. It is highly recommended that when an Admin removes your post for violating board rules, you do NOT go and immediately post the same thing again.**


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Well.............didn't we go through this same drama yesterday. You were looking for the same thing 24 hours ago and even had the nerve to bash some breeders.
Unfortunately (for you) the breeders you were bashing came on here and told the other side of the story.
You got plenty of good advice yesterday and wanted to ignore it, now you're back under another user ID and it appears to people here that you are just looking to have someone validate what you want to hear.

I don't care if you stay or go, but don't be upset with people here for being frustrated. 
There are some VERY knowledgable GSD people here who don't happen to agree with you. Either take the advice or don't, but don't be surprised when you get called on it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

> ** Removed by Admin. It is highly recommended that when an Admin removes your post for violating board rules, you do NOT go and immediately post the same thing again.**


It's ok, I got it 
I thought they might actually looking for advice, not just people to be fascinated with how much money they're spending on a dog.
I remember being 14 with my first $4k... Can't remember what I spent it on but I'm sure it was awesome.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cass bashing breeders? lol i NEVER EVEN MENTIONED a breeders name yet! If you even bothered paying attention you would know but you continue to spread lies.
Cass i would also like to add that if you knew anything about working shepherds lines/breeders you would understand why the first choice was a bad choice and why there are much better choices out there to be made but you do not have the capacity to understand something so complex so i understand.

Lots of smart people here yeah but they are busy doing other things and all us people who need real help get stuck with people like you and jax mom just people who pretend to know a lot BUT know nothing at all and just like to stick their nose in everyone elses business. 

Do you know how many pvts i have gotten warning me that people would be posting nasty things in my thread? LOL anyways i have been invited to another forum and have asked admins to kindly delete my account. Good luck all.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok..........bye.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Rofl


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

saucy2011 said:


> Cass i would also like to add that if you knew anything about working shepherds lines/breeders you would understand why the first choice was a bad choice and why there are much better choices out there to be made but you do not have the capacity to understand something so complex so i understand.


My final post on this thread:

I guess I don't know anything about working dogs. :rofl:
Having spent over 1/2 of a 25 year career in law enforcement as a K9 handler/trainer I guess I'm not qualified to speak about "working dogs."
I have never been a breeder however, so I'll give you that much.

Good luck.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm my own defense, I didn't claim I knew anything, just that you're about to get taken LOL
Stay tuned for the "Everybody cry for me cuz I spent all my money for an inbred dog with fake papers on the interwebs and the breeder is evil" thread.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cass if you were who u say you were you would never make such and ignorant comment like i was looking for the exact samething that i just said was not the right pick for me. Also if you actually read the other threads you would would realize that i did indeed take others advice on the pup i wanted was NOT A GOOD MATCH FOR ME. BUt that escaped your head along with other things seems like you are the one only picking and choosing to read what you want to. lol

jax mom if u knew who the breeder was and how respected they are everywhere u would slap yourself in the face for that comment but i do not think someone like you would know them. I am only going to go with them if i dont find it around toronto. 

PS to those i was pvting with or if anyone has anything usefull to say pls e mail me !!! thanks


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

saucy2011 said:


> jax mom if u knew who the breeder was and how respected they are everywhere u would slap yourself in the face for that comment but i do not think someone like you would know them.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

*tears stream down face*
can't...stop...laughing.....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If people are posting private messages to saucy -- please don't recommend me !! 
Wow.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

carmspack said:


> If people are posting private messages to saucy -- please don't recommend me !!
> Wow.


Are you sure? he sounds like a nice guy haha


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

first of all, I don't know "saucy" from adam (no pun intended adam),,,NO WHERE did he bash a breeder or name them. The breeder(s) chose to "out" themselves and respond to his posts.

While you may not "like" saucy for whatever reason, he's simply asking for a REFERENCE to a breeder , if you don't have one, why respond? If you don't want to sell him a dog, don't, plain and simple.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:lurking: this is better than watching tv!!!opcorn:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I hope the tv show is over)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

sorry I couldn't help it


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hey no problem ))


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Saucy-when I was looking for a breeder one of the places I sought recommendations from was GSD clubs in the areas we were willing to travel too. They were a great source for us.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

JakodaCD OA said:


> first of all, I don't know "saucy" from adam (no pun intended adam),,,NO WHERE did he bash a breeder or name them. The breeder(s) chose to "out" themselves and respond to his posts.
> 
> While you may not "like" saucy for whatever reason, he's simply asking for a REFERENCE to a breeder , if you don't have one, why respond? If you don't want to sell him a dog, don't, plain and simple.


This needs to be repeated.

Now, from an ADMIN. If you don't have something helpful to say for the OP than don't post. Anyone who posts another snide, nasty, untrue..... well, you get what I mean... type post will receive a warning. Second warning and you will be banned from the board for awhile. 

Do I make myself clear??

Admin Lisa

**********


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow- what is it about Saucy that gets people all riled up? He is doing what is recommended here all the time: researching before bringing a dog home to make sure it is a good fit for him.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> Wow- what is it about Saucy that gets people all riled up? He is doing what is recommended here all the time: researching before bringing a dog home to make sure it is a good fit for him.


If you saw someone walk into a Honda dealership and announce "I'd like an import because they're better and I'm willing to pay $60,000 for a Civic because I want it to last me 30 years." would you not tell them that the salesmen that just dropped everything is drooling because a) a Civic isn't an import and b) for that price you could buy 2 ...and maybe THAT would last you 30 years?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I don't really think that comparison is very accurate. Saucy said she'd consider showlines. Unfortunately, 4K for showlines isn't TOO above average. Also, she talked about a older puppy or young adult. Again, 4K is not unreasonable if you are getting a dog that is started already. 

Obviously it's out of range for a typical 8 week old working line puppy.....

I'm not sure coming on here and saying you have a 4K budge for a dog is necessarily going to get your taken. I've seen many people say that sort of thing and never heard of an instance where they've been scammed because of something like that posted on this website.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Once again: saucy did not name any breeders. He asked opinions on what we would think of a breeder's handling of his questions and other members proceeded to bash the breeder. I have seen far worse bashing here and less harsh reactions by the members. Maybe the breeder feared PMs would out them, but their obvious good reputation speaks for itself.
Your comparison doesn't make sense to me Jax. It is an exaggerated example to attempt to further your argument. Civics at one dealership vs another or at any price are still Civics. All dogs are not the same.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax's Mom said:


> a) a Civic isn't an import


:thinking:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

^they're built in Alliston, Ontario 
My whole point was is that even if you're willing to spend that amount of money, you don't necessarily have to announce how much you're spending... You'd pick what you want and then decide if it's worth what you're willing to pay. 
You don't just approach a breeder and say "Do you have any dogs worth $4,000?".


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

I know of a kennel named Driftwood Kennels, they have some 30 puppies on the ground right now up in Haliburton. Working line dogs of random breedings, prices are reasonable. New breeder, not that I am recommending them, just know they have a dog I have worked with from Carmspack some time ago. I am interested in seeing what they are producing.
There you go!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

He didn't say " I want to pay 4,000 for a dog" or " who wants to sell me a dog for 4,000". He said he was interested in a particular dog that costs 4,000. 
I do agree that talking about prices publicly isn't a great idea of course, because now some will think he is willing to go that high. Also it is a sure way to start a debate on this forum LOL. But he mentioned that to HIM this dog was worth it.


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

Oops, forgot the website:
Driftwood Kennels - Breeder of Quality Working German Shepherd Dogs - Traditional Black & Tan, Sable, Black


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> I do agree that talking about prices publicly isn't a great idea of course, because now some will think he is willing to go that high. Also it is a sure way to start a debate on this forum LOL. But he mentioned that to HIM this dog was worth it.


I think part of the argument stemmed from insults being hurled at people "too poor to comprehend spending $4k on a dog"... I was merely concerned that someone who considers a $4,000 _anything_ to be a status symbol can't really afford to be taken advantage of


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful GSD for sale 4000$ any takers!!!! Her name is Molly...lol just kidding


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> Beautiful GSD for sale 4000$ any takers!!!! Her name is Molly...lol just kidding


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

There is a quality place in Welland Port, Ontario that you perhaps should check out. They have puppies, adults and supply many police forces and other facilities with quality dogs. Companions and Working, they also do training of different magnitudes on their premises or now at your home... please check out Committed to Canine ... Read, call and make an informed decision for yourself...

German Shepherd Dog, puppies, training, K911, Police, problem solving, adults, Lucescu Kennels, Committed to Canine


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

Lora said:


> There is a quality place in Welland Port, Ontario that you perhaps should check out. They have puppies, adults and supply many police forces and other facilities with quality dogs. Companions and Working, they also do training of different magnitudes on their premises or now at your home... please check out Committed to Canine ... Read, call and make an informed decision for yourself...
> 
> German Shepherd Dog, puppies, training, K911, Police, problem solving, adults, Lucescu Kennels, Committed to Canine


Lora, funny you should mention this kennel.
While having my dog Silva evaluated for explosives detection while in Welland (he passed btw and is leaving Tuesday for his new post) I was fortunate enough to watch a "brush-up" training session with a 6 yr old PSD from this kennel. Excellent dog. So excellent in fact, I had to write the breeder and commend her on it. Although we have competing programs, this was a very good dog and one needs to give credit where credit is due.:thumbup:

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

wow thanks for the support guys was not expecting things to turn out so positive i thought the thread was doomed so i thought leaving would be the best choice because arguing is silly and immature and is not going to get anywhere


ANyways PS thanks a lot for the link to that kennel they look really nice only concern is wouldnt it be another novice breeder for novice working dog owner situation? 

I really like committed to canine also and have conacted them 

Thanks to another poster Found another amazing breeding that took place at a great kennel with a wusv champ only downside is the pups wont be ready till summer  I am going to visit her anyway soon (hopefully) most impressive breeder and dogs i have ever seen in the province!


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

psdontario said:


> Lora, funny you should mention this kennel.
> While having my dog Silva evaluated for explosives detection while in Welland (he passed btw and is leaving Tuesday for his new post) I was fortunate enough to watch a "brush-up" training session with a 6 yr old PSD from this kennel. Excellent dog. So excellent in fact, I had to write the breeder and commend her on it. Although we have competing programs, this was a very good dog and one needs to give credit where credit is due.:thumbup:
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Renee is very good with the dogs and does a fantastic job in training them, she is the one who took and trained our Lab to become the first Drug K9 for the Thunder Bay Police Department. Her training abilities and dogs are absolutely top notch from what I have read and seen.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

*An apology*

I received 2 e-mails (to my personal account) today from 2 long time friends, neither of whom I knew was on this forum......small world.

It appears I mis-read some of the previous threads when I responded to Saucy earlier in this thread.
I went back and rr-read everything I could find.

I owe Saucy an apology.

SORRY............


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A friend of mine just picked up a older pup who is Odin & Afra's daughter (pup is over a year).

The pup did not come from Driftwood but is a daughter of Afra and Odin.

So far the female pup is proving to have nice balanced drives and is a great companion. They have only had her a few weeks so I can't give much more information but so far they are happy with her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Funny - I have never heard of this particular kennel (Driftwood) but have been interested in these two dogs; in which there is a mating coming up (no announcement on website):

Mating test - German shepherd dog

I would be interested in meeting the two dogs and seeing what they produce.

I don't know the kennel but I like some of the lines they have. Definitely going to look into them further.


----------

